# Bow I found Darton Raider



## savvvyone (Oct 18, 2011)

I found a bow at a rummage sale, it's a Darton Raider. A friend of mine said that in order for it to fit me correctly I would need to get a set of Cam Modules for it in sizes 26, 27, 28, & 29. Does anyone know what those are or where I might be able to get them? I was told by the sports store here that they could not get them, but to check on ArcheryTalk.com 
Any help or info anyone can give would be appreciated!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

savvvyone.





















Try the AT Classifieds.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

